# Does anyone know if the price at modchip central is USD or CAD



## xdrako23x (Jan 29, 2015)

Does anyone know if the price at modchipcentral is USD or CAD?


----------



## lukands (Jan 29, 2015)

I believe Canadian customers pay in CAD + HST also and shipping fee.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jan 29, 2015)

Do people even read anything?



> All prices are in U.S. dollars. For Canadians to avoid exchange fees & payment in C.A.D dollars, pay via Interac Email Money Transfer or Visa for Canadians!!!


 
It is In RED on the modchipcentral homepage.

You pay in CAD when you pick the payment option.


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 29, 2015)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> Do people even read anything?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Cant use interact since I have -105$cad on my mastercard since I receved refund from RealHotSTuff


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jan 29, 2015)

Unfortunate reality that prepaid visa cards that support international orders work better than mastercard in general.


----------



## weatMod (Jan 29, 2015)

The real question is if modchipcentral has free shipping I think doesn't 
But they give you a free USB charger and sd reader 
You can buy a USB charger at lamestop for ten bucks 
So if shipping is more than 10$ it is not worth it 
Rather order from modchipsdirect


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 30, 2015)

weatMod said:


> The real question is if modchipcentral has free shipping I think doesn't
> But they give you a free USB charger and sd reader
> You can buy a USB charger at lamestop for ten bucks
> So if shipping is more than 10$ it is not worth it
> Rather order from modchipsdirect


 
Does nds-card.com is a good choice since its recommanded by GBATEMP admin.


----------

